# Band placement for OTT



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

If using a smaller taper than the width of your fork tips, where’s the best location for your bands where they meet the frame? Touching the outside edge, centered, or meeting the inside edge closest to the fork gap, and why? The why part just being to help me wrap my head around the logistics. Thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I center the bands on the fork tips because it looks best and seems to work fine. I've never considered putting them close to either side of the tips.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I tend to put them on the outside edge of the forks to use the full frame width. But now you've raised the question I can't give a valid reason as I shoot so many frames, it probably doesn't make a difference to my shooting ????


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Why.

For my money, it's all about the sight picture.

I like to adjust the length and width of my bands so the point of ammo impact is close to the point of aim using either the top of the band in OTT configuration, or the corner of the upper fork. And if I can finesse the position of the band on the fork tip so aiming with the top of the band hits at 10 meters, and aiming with the corner of the fork hits at 20 meters, I couldn't be happier.

I can't always get that to work, but it is pretty easy to undo a wrap and tuck, move the latex up or down, and retie.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Good deal. Thanks for the insights, everyone.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Set them to the outside because wider is faster.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

This one is a bit more controlled caparison.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i usually try and center my bands,especially the tubes,but most of my fork tip widths are right at 3/4 inches and so are most of my band setups


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

My logic for wider forks being faster is that to get the same draw the bands are stretched further. Could be wrong of course lol


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

AKA Forgotten said:


> My logic for wider forks being faster is that to get the same draw the bands are stretched further. Could be wrong of course lol


It would be an interesting idea to test. If you apply the Pythagorean theorem to a 40mm and 80mm wide fork you get about 5mm dif stretch. So a true comparison would be to cut the 40mm fork's latex 5mm shorter and see if there is still a speed difference.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Harry Knuckles said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > My logic for wider forks being faster is that to get the same draw the bands are stretched further. Could be wrong of course lol
> ...


I do tend to finger in the wind adjust my band length in relation to changing fork width. Weathers getting better to get the chrony out for a proper test though


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Harry Knuckles said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> > My logic for wider forks being faster is that to get the same draw the bands are stretched further. Could be wrong of course lol
> ...


That sounds like an awesome test- asking it it is relative stretch or angle!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Why.
> 
> For my money, it's all about the sight picture.
> 
> ...


That sounds like an awesome system with very precise aiming points to account for the different ranges!


----------

